# Prepatellar Bursitis



## Mind2muscle (Oct 29, 2016)

So  I woke up yesterday and the front of my right knee is swollen, tender, red and painful.  Definitely seems like bursitis as the sac is palpable ( not that one lol ).  Aside from RICE is there anything else I should to do get this healed as soon as possible.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 30, 2016)

Bump


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2016)

Assuming the diagnosis is correct 

Voodoo floss to help get the fluids out.

Smash the quads and hamstrings with a barbell.  May as well hit the calves too. 

If you can perform split squats even with bodyweight do so.  A few sets of 10 or 15 per day.  

Are there certain things you do that tend to piss it off more?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 30, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Assuming the diagnosis is correct
> 
> Voodoo floss to help get the fluids out.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna have to order the voodoo floss and start rolling the shit out of the rest of the leg.  Right now it's painful standing on it for long periods of time, it's tender to the touch and stairs/running agitate it.  I'm avoiding all leg exercises for now.  It's day 3 and hasn't gotten worse.  Just hoping this heals up soon.  Thanks POB!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2016)

Mind2muscle said:


> I'm avoiding all leg exercises for now.



Smart thinking dude keep us posted.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 31, 2016)

Mind2muscle said:


> I'm gonna have to order the voodoo floss and start rolling the shit out of the rest of the leg.  Right now it's painful standing on it for long periods of time, it's tender to the touch and stairs/running agitate it.  I'm avoiding all leg exercises for now.  It's day 3 and hasn't gotten worse.  Just hoping this heals up soon.  Thanks POB!



If this doesn't help some imaging may be a good idea.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 31, 2016)

If yo voodoo floss it you're gonna cry like a bitch. 
I know I would lol


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 31, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> If yo voodoo floss it you're gonna cry like a bitch.
> I know I would lol



I'll make sure I take a video of when I use it and if I do cry like a bitch I'll post it up for you guys to see!


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 31, 2016)

VOO DOO floss rocks. I struggled with elbow issues last year..... this worked.....


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 2, 2016)

Waiting on the voodoo floss to ship but I'm starting to think this is due to an infection.  Reason being is its red, very warm, painful and my wife said there's a scab on my kneecap which would indicate a source of entry for bacteria. I made an appointment with my knee doc and think I'm gonna have him drain it and culture the fluid.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 3, 2016)

RICE is not good for injuries and can actually cause them to take longer to heal.  Most PTs I know and clinic docs have gone away from it, and the military went away from it (at least in the units I was in) over 8 years ago.  As others said, Floss and work, don't rest and ice.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks Tuna......I rested that leg for the first 48 hours and by rest I mean no weights.  Your right as far as Rest and ice inhibiting the healing process.  I have been using compression and elevation.   It's more complicated though because I'm almost certain the bursa is infected so it's not a trauma or overuse injury.  Gotta start antibiotics and get it drained when I see the doc.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 8, 2016)

Update:  I went to my knee doc.  It's crazy what a waste of time these guys are unless you need a surgical intervention.  At this point I know it's infectious bursitis so I wanted an antibiotic and for him to drain it.  He said there's not much you can do for these injuries and "just give it time". I told him at the very least I need an antibiotic which he gave me the script for.  Then I asked him about draining it and getting a culture of the sample.  He said it's too risky and can sometimes make it worse which I guess is definitely a possibility.  So after waiting in the office for over an hour and meeting with him for less than 5 minutes I got my script for an antibiotic.


----------

